
DOJ Proposal Would Expand FBI Power to Hack Computers Abroad - ageisp0lis
http://justsecurity.org/15018/justice-department-proposal-massive-expand-fbi-extraterritorial-surveillance/
======
ObviousScience
Why is the FBI being given powers that could count as an act of war?

If the FBI needs the ability to invade foreign computers, it should have to
seek a court order requesting the military (eg, the NSA) compromise those
computers.

------
tempodox
I don't see what difference this would make. U.S. spies & “law” enforcement
only work by their own rules anyway (not the rule of law) and they don't give
a rodent's backside for the written law of any country, including the U.S.
itself.

------
ChrisAntaki
This seems to be aimed at VPN & Tor users inside the US.

> The proposed amendment addresses a jurisdictional limitation in the current
> version of Rule 41(b)(1) that prevents a judge from issuing a warrant unless
> the target is known to be located within her district.

------
th3iedkid
shouldn't such things be contested in international court of justice
first?Isn't it considered breach of sovereignty for other nations?

~~~
nightcracker
And who is going to enforce this court?

~~~
mechazawa
NATO

~~~
atmosx
Although this might change in the next decade, the NATO is the US today.

